# I'll be gone for a while (and a few tidbits from my travels)....



## Dave M (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm headed out of the U.S. on Tuesday for most of the next seven weeks. I'll be on cruise ships much of the time. I'll be doing that quite a bit this year - my first full year of retirement.

The downside for me is that I'll not be able to check in here on this, my favorite forum very often. When I do, my stays will often be short - because of unreliable (and expensive) Internet connections on most cruise ships. And because I intend to enjoy my trips to the fullest!

So, when and if someone posts a question on this Marriott forum addressed to me, I trust that someone will respond for me.


----------



## wegottago (Jan 12, 2009)

Have a great time Dave and thanks for all that you do for TUG.


----------



## aka Julie (Jan 12, 2009)

Bon voyage, Dave.  Hope you have a fantastic time.  We enjoyed meeting you, albeit briefly on our recent visit to HHI.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow. Sooo JEALOUS!  

Have a fantastic time, Dave.  TUG will be fine till you get back.

Dave


----------



## Latravel (Jan 12, 2009)

Please have an enjoyable and relaxing trip.  We'll miss you!


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 12, 2009)

Wishing you a great vacation!


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 12, 2009)

Enjoy!

Fern


----------



## CMF (Jan 12, 2009)

Have a great trip Mr. Dave!

Charles


----------



## jancurious (Jan 12, 2009)

Dave,
You will really be missed but we all wish you a fabulous time.....and hope that Marriott doesn't institute their new internal trading system while you are gone!

Jan


----------



## lovearuba (Jan 12, 2009)

*Be Safe*

Just be careful as you travel and enjoy your time.


----------



## Stefa (Jan 12, 2009)

Have a wonderful time, Dave.  Try to forget about TUG for awhile.  We'll miss you, but we'll be fine.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jan 12, 2009)

Dave have a wonderful trip. I know you'll post about your adventures when you come back. Great way to ring in 2009!


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 12, 2009)

*Bon Voyage*

Dave,
Wishing you a wonderful and relaxing time....  TUG will miss your quite impressive knowledge of so many topics.


----------



## m61376 (Jan 12, 2009)

Have a fabulous vacation!

We'll all expect to be enlightened by your cruising expertise when you return


----------



## cindi (Jan 12, 2009)

Did anyone notice he is leaving during tax season?  

Have a wonderful time Dave. You will be missed.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 12, 2009)

Have a Great Trip, Dave!


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 12, 2009)

Gosh, I'm not sure we can last that long without you DaveM.  YOu have been my earth angel on so many topics!  You do realize with 7 weeks on a ship you will be rocking and rolling for another two weeks upon your return   Take the well deserved trip and take in that truly interesting culture on the places you are going!


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 12, 2009)

have a great trip, Dave.  Just don't eat too much at the midnight buffet.  Otherwise, we may need to change your screen name to Big DaveM.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 12, 2009)

Have a great trip(s) Dave.  Forget the stock market and enjoy the world.  Care to share where your adventures are going to be?   Anything on Marriott Rewards?   All the best.

Brian


----------



## Kay H (Jan 12, 2009)

Dave,
Have a WONDERFUL vacation.  Yes, I am jealous!


----------



## potchak (Jan 12, 2009)

Wishing you the best while on vacation! I am one of the jealous ones!  But don't worry, when I win the powerball jackpot  I will join you in retirement!


----------



## gores95 (Jan 12, 2009)

Have a fantastic time!  You have been extremely helpful to me in the past couple of years and instrumental in helping us purchase our first (Marriott) timeshare.  The board will not be the same with you MIA for a few weeks!

We'll keep the light on for ya!!!


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 12, 2009)

pwrshift said:


> ... Anything on Marriott Rewards?   All the best.
> 
> Brian



You think? Probably all on Marriott rewards.  

While Dave is gone, don't anybody answer a question with a definate statement. Make sure you add "probably" or "most likely" to your answers, as Dave will not be around to double check and correct them if need be.  

Have fun Dave!


----------



## Swice (Jan 12, 2009)

*You can't do this to us...*

You've got to tell us which cruise line and if you used Marriott points!!

Which places are you going to visit?    Make us jealous.   :whoopie: 

Have a fun and safe trip.


----------



## Dave M (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for all of the good wishes!

Yes, I will have a lot of Marriott Rewards stays this year. I just checked and I have 15 separate Reward reservations in Sydney, Houston, Gatlinburg, Charleston, Boston (twice), San Francisco, Washington (DC), Amsterdam, Copenhagen, Berlin, St. Petersburg (FL), Atlanta, Seattle and San Diego. I have about six more to add once I confirm dates.

I'll be on three cruise ships for two weeks each over the next three months - Holland America's Volendam (Australia and New Zealand, NCL's Jade (Egypt, Greece, Turkey, Rome, etc.) and Princess' Grand (Caribbean). Later this year, I have a two week Holland America cruise to Scandinavia and St. Petersburg (Russia), a three week cruise on Holland America's Westerdam from Seattle to Ft. Lauderdale and a one week Royal Caribbean cruise in the Caribbean. None of it on Marriott points.

That doesn't count my Marriott timeshare stays and some other miscellaneous trips. 

Can you tell I have been planning my first year of retirement for a long, long time?


----------



## irish (Jan 12, 2009)

dave
have a wonderful time but remember to come back to us when vacations over!!


----------



## Swice (Jan 12, 2009)

*Hoping!*

Hope that one day I can be so lucky/blessed.

Sounds like a terrific year for you!


----------



## Amy (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh, wow, your trip plans sound wonderful!  Stay healthy and safe throughout your travels, and have a wonderful time!  I look forward to seeing some photos when you return.


----------



## Jestjoan (Jan 12, 2009)

Bon voyage, Dave. ENJOY.........


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 12, 2009)

Dave,

Bon Voyage! Have a great time & enjoy the Hermitage when you're in St. Petersburg.  Sounds like it's going to be a wonderful vacation.  Are you taking any reading material with you or will you rely on the ship's library?


All the best,

Richard


----------



## susiequeve (Jan 12, 2009)

Dave,

Enjoy your adventure.  We're all so envious of you.  Happy travels.

Susie


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow, Dave...that looks like 12 weeks on cruises ... I gain about 5 lbs on every week of a cruise, so you'll need a new wardrobe by the time 2009 is over. Cruises are great places to meet new friends all around the world. 

I'm envious. You'll almost be away longer than at home this year. The Sun City showgals will be quite upset. 

Great planning, but I kinda expected that from you. Have a great time.

Brian



Dave M said:


> Thanks for all of the good wishes!
> 
> Yes, I will have a lot of Marriott Rewards stays this year. I just checked and I have 15 separate Reward reservations in Sydney, Houston, Gatlinburg, Charleston, Boston (twice), San Francisco, Washington (DC), Amsterdam, Copenhagen, Berlin, St. Petersburg (FL), Atlanta, Seattle and San Diego. I have about six more to add once I confirm dates.
> 
> ...


----------



## OCsun (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow Dave!  Good for you, have a great trip.    Pam


----------



## jmatias (Jan 12, 2009)

Have a most wonderful time!

Aloha,
Jen


----------



## mas (Jan 12, 2009)

*Bon Voyage*

Sounds like a wonderful year of travels.  Hope you have an enjoyable time and, if you can, check back in every so often and let us know how you're doing.

Have fun.


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 12, 2009)

What - do they give you double MR points for the hassle of moderating this board?  

Enjoy....


----------



## Born2Travel (Jan 12, 2009)

*Wow!!!!*



Dave M said:


> Thanks for all of the good wishes!
> 
> Yes, I will have a lot of Marriott Rewards stays this year. I just checked and I have 15 separate Reward reservations in Sydney, Houston, Gatlinburg, Charleston, Boston (twice), San Francisco, Washington (DC), Amsterdam, Copenhagen, Berlin, St. Petersburg (FL), Atlanta, Seattle and San Diego. I have about six more to add once I confirm dates.
> 
> ...


 
Fantastic!!!  Enjoy your trips - we'll miss your presence but hopefully you'll be back soon.  I can't even imagine the planning to pull off all those trips - Enjoy!!!!


----------



## vincenzi (Jan 12, 2009)

I wish you the best!  Enjoy every moment.


----------



## LynnW (Jan 12, 2009)

Have a great trip Dave   

Lynn


----------



## Sunbum (Jan 12, 2009)

Dave, you lucky dog.  Enjoy all your vacations. TUGGERS will miss you, but life must go on!

Enjoy yourself, drink and eat lots


----------



## aceinthehole (Jan 12, 2009)

Dave, thanks for all your help, have a great time!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 12, 2009)

Who is going to keep us all in line?


----------



## Beverley (Jan 12, 2009)

Dave M said:


> Thanks for all of the good wishes!
> 
> Yes, I will have a lot of Marriott Rewards stays this year. I just checked and I have 15 separate Reward reservations in Sydney, Houston, Gatlinburg, Charleston, Boston (twice), San Francisco, Washington (DC), Amsterdam, Copenhagen, Berlin, St. Petersburg (FL), Atlanta, Seattle and San Diego. I have about six more to add once I confirm dates.
> 
> ...



WOW!  Great times ahead .... of course you know that you do not get sea sick, right? :rofl:   Have a wonderful trip/ trips.  We will miss you.  Look forward to your return and your journal of the travels.

Beverley


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jan 12, 2009)

Dave: Have a great time.  Know that I have really come to respect you in the short time I have been a TUG member. Your wisdom was very evident in the the thread concerning the problems in Aruba not to mention several other very contentious threads.   Best wishes on your vacation and your retirement.


----------



## billymach4 (Jan 12, 2009)

Have a great time. The tug community will miss you!!!!


----------



## littlestar (Jan 12, 2009)

Enjoy.   

And you get to live in Hilton Head year round, too. What a great place to come home to.


----------



## bigrick (Jan 12, 2009)

Dave, have a GREAT time!

What a fun way to begin your first full year of retirement!  Heck with all that timeshare stuff.  Just cruising!


----------



## dmharris (Jan 12, 2009)

Does Dave travel alone or is there a Mrs? He'd have no trouble finding a travel companion if he was single. 

Bon Voyage Dave M(arriott)


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi, Dave! I am going to miss you. Have a wonderful time & if you get a chance, drop in every now & then to tell us where you are.
Have a great trip...& another & another....clear skies & smooth sailing!

Smooth Air


----------



## taffy19 (Jan 13, 2009)

Dave M said:


> Thanks for all of the good wishes!
> 
> Yes, I will have a lot of Marriott Rewards stays this year. I just checked and I have 15 separate Reward reservations in Sydney, Houston, Gatlinburg, Charleston, Boston (twice), San Francisco, Washington (DC), Amsterdam, Copenhagen, Berlin, St. Petersburg (FL), Atlanta, Seattle and San Diego. I have about six more to add once I confirm dates.
> 
> ...


After reading this, I am jealous too.  I am so glad you are doing this in your first year of retirement.    Please, stay in touch and give us a trip report every once in a while. The Marriott board will be in good hands while you are gone.


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 13, 2009)

Beverley said:


> WOW!  Great times ahead .... of course you know that you do not get sea sick, right? :rofl:   Have a wonderful trip/ trips.  We will miss you.  Look forward to your return and your journal of the travels.
> 
> Beverley



Dave M,

Dove-tailing into this comment - have you thought about putting up a blog on your adventures. Would love to read about it. Maybe just open a thread here. Really think we should have a forum here where users can link in timeshare reviews (member access only) with their trip reports in a blog style format. Clearly one could already do so in the Region or System forums here, but a dedicated section would be best.


----------



## m61376 (Jan 13, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> Dave M,
> 
> Dove-tailing into this comment - have you thought about putting up a blog on your adventures. Would love to read about it. Maybe just open a thread here. Really think we should have a forum here where users can link in timeshare reviews (member access only) with their trip reports in a blog style format. Clearly one could already do so in the Region or System forums here, but a dedicated section would be best.



In general I agree that a forum for that would be nice, but Dave should just start a thread here so all the avid Marriott Board readers can enjoy his adventures vicariously


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 13, 2009)

m61376 said:


> In general I agree that a forum for that would be nice, but Dave should just start a thread here so all the avid Marriott Board readers can enjoy his adventures vicariously ....




*Dave, you know, something as simple as, "I saw a mermaid toady." will do *


----------



## andrea t (Jan 13, 2009)

Wishing you a safe, funfilled trip!  Hope when you return there will be lots to read about your destinations!


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 13, 2009)

Dave M said:


> Thanks for all of the good wishes!
> 
> Yes, I will have a lot of Marriott Rewards stays this year. I just checked and I have 15 separate Reward reservations in Sydney, Houston, Gatlinburg, Charleston, Boston (twice), San Francisco, Washington (DC), Amsterdam, Copenhagen, Berlin, St. Petersburg (FL), Atlanta, Seattle and San Diego. I have about six more to add once I confirm dates.
> 
> ...



WOW, have a fabulous time.   
Please tell us about your adventures when you get back.


----------



## Michigan Czar (Jan 13, 2009)

Have a very fun and very safe trip! We will miss you.


----------



## Kazakie (Jan 14, 2009)

*travels*

Dave M,

Relax, enjoy and be refreshed.


----------



## Dave M (Jan 15, 2009)

I just arrived in Cairns, Australia, hopping off point for the Great Barrier Reef.

It took me 41 hours to get here from my home. However, I had splurged and used a lot of FF miles to get a first class seat all the way. United's 747 had the new first class suites and none of the flight attendants had flown on a plane with them yet. Very comfy individual suite with a 6.5 feet bed that lies completely flat.  I slept very well!

Tomorrow I head out for a rainforest experience - to Kuranda Village and the Tjapukai Aboriginal Experience. I go underneath the forest canopy in one direction (scenic railway) and above it in the other direction (skyrail). Animals, birds, local food, mingle with people, etc.

The next day I'll take a charter to the outer reef for some snorkeling, reef education and other activities.

Bye for now. I miss you guys, but not much.


----------



## CarolF (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome to OZ Dave, your plans sound great, hope the weather and the locals treat you well.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow, this trip sounds so exciting!  Have a great time, Dave - be safe and happy.  I'll be watching here with everyone else for your updates.

(Terry, what's a mermaid toady?   )


----------



## dmharris (Jan 16, 2009)

(Terry, what's a mermaid toady?  )[/quote]


I bet Terry got excited thinking about seeing a mermaid and made a typo.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 16, 2009)

dmharris said:


> I bet Terry got excited thinking about seeing a mermaid and made a typo.



A mermaid I can understand, but toadies are a dime a dozen!  :rofl:


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 16, 2009)

> (Terry, what's a mermaid toady?  )


 

ooooops


----------



## Zac495 (Jan 16, 2009)

Have a great time!!


----------



## Whirl (Jan 16, 2009)

*I'm green.green.green.....*



BMWguynw said:


> Wow. Sooo JEALOUS!



Ditto!
Cheryl


----------



## TMVANEK (Jan 16, 2009)

*I'M so jealous!*

The air temperature was 24 degrees below zero this morning and the wind chill is over 40 degrees below zero here in Chicago!!   
Cherish the warmth, Dave!


----------



## Dave M (Jan 17, 2009)

Retirement is great....

One fond memory of my visit to the Great Barrier Reef today was my approach to the day. There were about 60 passengers on the large boat that took me to the outer edge of the Great Barrier Reef. When we arrived at a moored floating platform that the charter company owns adjacent to the reef, there was a mad dash for snorkeling gear and to get into the ocean. In the past, I would have been part of that mad dash, trying to be first! This time, I sat and enjoyed the view and the 86° sunny weather. When the crowd was gone, I leisurely got my gear and slipped into the water. What a joy it is to relax!

The Reef was great. Great coral, great fish and an assortment of other great sea creatures. It was a long day. I left the hotel at 7:30 a.m. and didn't get back until 6:30 this evening. Well worth the time!

I fly to Auckland, New Zealand tomorrow, spend a day and a half there and then embark on a 14-day Holland America cruise that ends up back in Australia - in Sydney.


----------



## cwtkm3 (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow Dave - I can picture you doing the reef trip because we've done the exact same thing twice. The first time was in 1994. I was pregnant with twins so I didn't get to dive. Instead I took a helicopter trip over the heart shaped reef plus a few others. Then in 2005when we did our big Aussie trip from here in the UK; we took the kids up to Port Douglas for a week and did the reef trip again plus the other stuff you mentioned. Had to wear lycra all in one suits so we all looked the same when snorkelling - hard to spot the kids!Our latter trip was partly done on MRP's. The first time we were living there.

We're dual citizens UK and Australia. All my family live in the USA (of course I sometimes wish I'd moved out there with them in 1982! My sister has only just become an American Citizen!) I'm hoping that one day we can live in Oz again but have to say when there I really miss Europe and the ease of accessing America.

Enjoy your travels and will look forward to hearing more.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 19, 2009)

It seems you've posted around and about a few different threads, Dave, but this is being bumped specifically to ask how your travels are going.  I'm guessing you're out in the middle of an ocean somewhere?  Hope you're still safe and happy, and looking forward to an update ....


----------



## jaypea (Feb 19, 2009)

Sounds like the adventure of a lifetime!

I hope you can find some internet access on your travels to keep us all posted   from time to time.


----------



## m61376 (Feb 19, 2009)

Ditto- your posts have been popping up, but we haven't seen any trip updates. We need some diversion here  !


----------



## dmharris (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah Dave,

We're sick of gray skies, snow and ice.  Send us some dreams of warmth and sun!


----------



## winger (Feb 19, 2009)

*Our fearless leader - leads by example !*

So, aren't we TUGger's just so very fortunate to have someone who can lead by example ?!?


----------



## Dave M (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm back from a two-week Mediterranean cruise. Barcelona, Rome, Athens, archeological ruins in Turkey, pyramids and the Sphinx in Egypt and the structures of almost 6,000 years ago in Malta. Egypt, Turkey and Malta were new adventures for me, so I had an awesome time.

I checked in on TUG only once while I was gone because the Internet connection on the ship was lousy.

Next up is a 10-day bridge tournament in Houston, followed by a two-week cruise in the Caribbean - both later this month. 

As I stated earlier, this first year of retirement is a year of travel, making up for not taking as many great vacations as I might have liked during my working years.


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 1, 2009)

Dave, I am sure your old job related travels have brought you to Houston more than a time or two, but if you need any "advice" about the city, don't hesitate to ask. 

P.S. - If you are here during the next couple of weeks, I have a few extra rodeo performance tickets that we will probably not use.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks, Terry. I will arrive on March 12 and leave late on the 23rd. I'll be staying at the Hilton Americas. Not sure if those first few days (13th/14th)  are too late for the rodeo.


----------



## m61376 (Mar 1, 2009)

Dave- glad to hear that you had a great trip!!!
Hope your upcoming ones are just as delightful!


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh, how nice to see an update from you!  It sounds like you're having a great time seeing the world, hope your upcoming trips are everything you hope they'll be.


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 1, 2009)

Dave M said:


> I'm back from a two-week Mediterranean cruise. Barcelona, Rome, Athens, archeological ruins in Turkey, pyramids and the Sphinx in Egypt and the structures of almost 6,000 years ago in Malta. Egypt, Turkey and Malta were new adventures for me, so I had an awesome time.
> 
> I checked in on TUG only once while I was gone because the Internet connection on the ship was lousy.
> 
> ...


Those cruises sound fabulous and I am so glad for you that you enjoy your retirement, Dave. You have earned it so you deserve it.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 11, 2009)

Responding to a question in another thread, I didn't want to derail that thread....

I'm headed for Houston tomorrow morning to play in a big 11-day bridge tournament (North American championships). I'll take in the rodeo while I'm there, compliments of Terry ("thinze3"). Then back for three days before another two-week cruise. Then back for two days before another bridge tournament (Gatlinburg). Then back for an overnight before going to Charleston, SC for the Family Circle Cup women's tennis tournament. Then home for four days before going up to Boston for some ballroom dancing with my former dance partner, for some visits with my old boss and some friends and to play in another bridge tournament while I'm there. From there to Stanford (Palo Alto) for a track and field meet in early May. Then....

That's too much already....

However, lest one thinks I'm made of money, all of my hotel stays and most of my plane tickets are paid for with FF miles and hotel points (mostly Marriott) accumulated but never used over the past 28 years since those programs began.


----------



## optimist (Mar 11, 2009)

Dave M said:


> However, lest one thinks I'm made of money, all of my hotel stays and most of my plane tickets are paid for with FF miles and hotel points (mostly Marriott) accumulated but never used over the past 28 years since those programs began.




I guess your points must be from the good old days before you had to use them or lose them.  I just called Hilton this morning to find out that my accumulated points had disappeared because I had been "inactive" for more than a year. 
It's great to hear about your trips. keep us posted.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes, I have had regular activity in all of the accounts - accumulating the miles/points until I retired last sumnmer and now using them. I was very careful to avoid any expirations, occasionally using some of the low-cost activity actions often discussed in the TUG Travel forum.


----------



## m61376 (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow- keeping track of the schedule alone must make you tired , to say nothing of all that packing and unpacking...sounds like you're busier than while working. Have great trips!!


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 24, 2009)

Dave M said:


> ... Then back for three days before another two-week cruise. ...



So where will this cruise take you?


----------



## Dave M (Mar 24, 2009)

On the Grand Princess - Eastern, Western and Southern Caribbean. I leave on Friday.

...and a big thanks to you, Terry. I really enjoyed the rodeo in Houston last week, thanks to your generosity!


----------



## Dave M (May 11, 2009)

I'm back from my travels discussed in the most recent few posts in this thread. I'll be at home for much of the next month. Then I have about 18 weeks of additional travel this year, including five weeks of cruises, a couple of weeks in Europe this summer, a lot of family stuff, a track meet in Eugene, and a bunch of duplicate bridge tournaments. I'll finish off my cruising frenzy with a three-week cruise to Antarctica next January. 

Meanwhile, I'll find more time for TUG than I have in the past four months.


----------



## Karen G (May 11, 2009)

Wow! What a schedule!  Nice to have you back on TUG for a little while.

What has been your best trip so far?


----------



## FlyerBobcat (May 11, 2009)

Welcome back, Dave....


----------



## JimC (May 11, 2009)

Dave, you are going to need a vacation to recover from all of your travel 

Welcome back!


----------



## m61376 (May 11, 2009)

Welcome back! Glad to hear that you are safe and sound and enjoying yourself!! I'm tired just rading about all the places you've been


----------



## pwrshift (May 11, 2009)

Welcome home Dave.  When can we expect your novel?     Writing is a great retirement hobby.

Brian


----------



## SueDonJ (May 11, 2009)

Welcome home, Dave.  It's nice to see your screen name.


----------



## winger (May 11, 2009)

Welcome back Dave.


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 11, 2009)

Dave, 

With all those cruises, you must have gain 50 pounds.  What a schedule.  I got tired just reading it.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 11, 2009)

Dave M said:


> ... I'll finish off my cruising frenzy with a three-week cruise to Antarctica next January...



Can you pack Kristin, or Geo, or one of the other fabulous photographers from the Picture of The Day Lounge thread into your suitcase, so that we'll be able to see what you see?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 11, 2009)

Dave M said:


> I'll finish off my cruising frenzy with a three-week cruise to Antarctica next January. Meanwhile, I'll find more time for TUG than I have in the past four months.



Dave,

In case you don't get the weekly newsletter from VacationsToGo.com, the president of the company, Alan Fox, recently returned with his family from a trip to Antarctica on the Minerva. Here's links to his Antarctica Newsletter Series including links to his Photo Slide Shows.

Part I: The Drake Passage

Part II: Penquin Island

Part III: Arctowski Research Station

Part 4: Mikkelsen Harbour

Part V: Neko Harbour and Cierva Cove

Part 6: Deception Island and Half Moon Island

Sounds like it's going to be a wonderful trip.

Best regards,

Richard


----------



## icydog (May 11, 2009)

Hi Dave, I hope you are writing all your exploits down and please include how you used the MRP and FF points to your best advantage. I know you did.. now share!! 

Your vacations sound so awesome. I am so jealous although I would have to be schlepped around in a wheelbarrow by now due to my perennially aching feet. I'm so glad you are having fun. This is what retirement is meant to be. We vacation a lot but you make us look sick in comparison to you. Good job!!!


----------



## Dave M (May 11, 2009)

Responding to several questions....

I am using MR points extensively this year for total of 74 nights over 18 different stays in cities such as Sydney (Australia), Houston, Boston, Amsterdam, Copenhagen, Berlin, Seattle and San Francisco. I'm using FF miles for many of the plane trips to get to foreign cities, often in business class. I'll still have ton of points and miles after this year, but using them significantly reduces my cost of travel in these early stages of retirement.

My three favorite cruises are Australia / New Zealand (this past January) and two yet to be completed - the Baltics (St. Petersburg, Scandinavia and other Northern Europe) this summer and Antarctica next January. I have looked forward to those three for a number of years. After those, my favorite cruise will always be "the next one".

I have actually lost weight on every cruise I have taken this year. I usually watch what I eat and I'm very active on a cruise (e.g., continuing my normal running program).

Yes, I get the VacationsToGo newsletter. There are certainly some incredible cruise offerings currently - some at less than $50 per day per person.


----------



## catwgirl (May 12, 2009)

Hi Dave,

We enjoyed meeting you in HH in-between your trips.

But, wow, just reading about your schedule is exhausting.

Enjoy!  I hope to follow your lead when I retire.  :whoopie:


----------



## m61376 (Sep 9, 2009)

It seems to be an awfully long time since Save has posted. Has anyone heard from him that all is well and hopefully he's having too good a time to check in here?


----------



## laurac260 (Sep 9, 2009)

party, party, party! 


(oops, I mean, have a nice time!...)


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 9, 2009)

m61376 said:


> It seems to be an awfully long time since Save has posted. Has anyone heard from him that all is well and hopefully he's having too good a time to check in here?



I wondered too, m, and did a search yesterday to see if he's done any posting lately.  Nope.  It will be good to hear from him when he does check in.


----------



## Pat H (Sep 9, 2009)

The rumor on the street is that Dave has been kidnapped by Marriott and is doomed to spend the rest of his life in Marriott timeshares! :hysterical: 

Actually, I've heard from a very reliable source that Dave is still alive and well. I'm sure he will be checking in soon.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Sep 10, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> I wondered too, m, and did a search yesterday to see if he's done any posting lately.  Nope.  It will be good to hear from him when he does check in.



You know I always have good intentions of doing a "Live" report when we go on trips(especially DVC) and then reality sets in. Having too much fun, weather's great and I really don't feel like fighting DH and the boys for the laptop when we get back to the room.

Rather go get another Marriott/Disney/Starwood grossly overpriced pool drink. :whoopie:


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh no, he was off on a cruise sailing the seven seas somewhere and told us he wouldn't be posting, but that was ages ago.  I don't think we mean to be hounding the man to check in, only hoping that he's safe in his travels home.

Wonder if he knew how much all us worry-warts would be thinking of him while he's off enjoying his first year of retirement?


----------

